# Argus Cycle Tour



## Hooked (27/1/18)

Are there any peeps who will be participating?

Here's something that will help you practise.


Apparently water is going to be brought in from other provinces, because of the dire water shortage here in Cape Town - *Day Zero (when the taps will run dry) is expected in the middle of April.*

However, the water that will be brought in is for drinking during the Argus. What about shower water that will be used by the hundreds of cyclists from other provinces and countries, who will stay in CT?

Under the circumstances, I think the responsible thing to do would be to cancel the Argus. I can hear the cyclists groaning because last year was cancelled due to dangerously high winds, but water is far more important than cycling.

I read on the Internet that a coffee-brewing festival, or something to that effect, has been cancelled due to the water shortage. Now that's what I call responsible!

What are your thoughts on the matter?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (27/1/18)

Couldn't possibly agree more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

